# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Derek DelGaudio, del orden al caos.

## 15tahures

Luis Piedrahita ha colgado este vídeo de Derek en su blog. Es un lujo ver a este chico trabajar.

Blog de Luis Piedrahita » Derek DelGaudio, del orden al caos

----------


## Wosco

Parece mentira que se pueda tener ese control. Si me dicen que es de otro planeta, posiblemente no lo dudaría.

Un saludo

----------


## Inherent

Supongo que esta vez es también una lección de cómo controlar espectadores listillos. O no, porque este tío cochino hace lo que quiere y eso no está al alcance de todos , gr gr :-)

----------


## Mistico

No hay un nombre para lo que hace este mago. Vuelvo a ser profano.

----------


## Racso11

Increible!!!!!!!! :O
pero Mark Wahlberg un poco payaso...

----------


## mayico

Muy bueno, este tio casa vez me gusta mas... Vaya manejos que tiene.

Pd: payaso?? Jejeje pues a mí no me ha hecho reir.

----------


## xexulin

Yo tuve la suerte de al menos hacerme una foto con él y chapurrearle un "Nice to meet you" el pasado martes en Madrid, es un tipo que hace una magia deslumbrante. Coincido contigo Mistico, volvemos a ser profanos.

----------


## luis_bcn

Se sale cada dia mas, un  crack como la copa de un pino, cada vez que veo un video suyo aplaudo, mi mujer piensa que estoy loco,xD.
P.d : el espectador me ha cqido mal, ca.....,jiji

----------


## Racso11

jajaja payaso en el sentido de que es un poco gili....... No me ha caido nada bien

----------

